# Best stuff by category (UPDATED)



## LateStarter

.......


----------



## Old_Hobo

I truly think “best” always has to take into account the price......at least it does for me, anyway.....


----------



## LateStarter

Old_Hobo said:


> I truly think “best” always has to take into account the price......at least it does for me, anyway.....


As in (category) _Trucks?_
But you usually really do get what you pay for.


----------



## Old_Hobo

That is what I should have said.....

As for trucks, I think Atlas trucks are better than Athearn trucks, at least “older” Athearn trucks....

And Rapido makes containers now, they are quite nice, although I don’t do containers in my model railway world.....


















Rapido Containers


----------



## LateStarter

Hadn't seen those.
If I had, I would've added them.


----------



## LateStarter

Rapido is one of the brands our "Train Pimp" has trouble getting hold of.
Also, it's a brand that's generally scarce in these parts anyway.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Their stuff usually sells out even before it’s available.....must be good stuff.....


----------



## Old_Hobo

LateStarter said:


> Hadn't seen those.
> If I had, I would've added them.


You still could....edit button.....


----------



## LateStarter

BTW, two brands listed may be totally unfamiliar with some folks...
_AccuReady_ and _Ready2RailT_.

*AccuReady* is Accurail's RTR line.
Their Facebook page hasn't been updated in years, and I haven't seen them on shelves in a while, so I'm assuming they've been discontinued.
They're all over eBay though, and priced slightly above Accurail kits.

*Ready2RailT* is MTH's current entry-level line.
They're accurate reproductions, and well detailed... on a par with Walthers Mainline, and comparatively priced.
I have six of their cars, and can vouch for their quality.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Those Accuready cars were nice....came with metal wheels, as opposed to their kits, although they still came with Accumate couplers.....and the metal wheels were too shiny/chromy for me.....

I think it was their experiment into RTR cars, but obviously, they were not as successful/cost effective as they had hoped, and were discontinued....

Most of the Accuready cars I have were found at train shows, for very decent prices.....


----------



## LateStarter

Old_Hobo said:


> And Rapido makes containers now, they are quite nice, although I don’t do containers in my model railway world.....


Just took a lookaround...
The online price seems to average $25 a pair, which is not bad.
I especially like the Schneider and J.B. Hunt.

However, there aren't any mentions of their mating system (even in a review I saw).
And that's very important to intermodal folks.


----------



## LateStarter

Okay I learned a little about the Rapido intermodal containers.
They are pinned on the bottom, with top holes. They'll mate with Athearn cans on top, and Walthers underneath, along with most other brands of that config.
Also, the bottoms are removable, so you can add weight, which can be be a blessing or a curse, depending on whether or not the car wobbles (it's usually best to weight the bottom can only).

Quality-wise, I'd place them along with Walthers, Athearn, and ScaleTrains.
According to what I see price-wise, and by the reviews I've seen on YouTube, I'd say they're top drawer items, and an excellent buy.
When in stock, they've been on sale at ModelTrainStuff for as little as $15 a pair.


----------



## Old_Hobo

My local train store has them in stock.....I will check the price next time I’m there, later this coming week....


----------



## LateStarter

I've already updated my *Intermodal Containers* category for the next posting...

I just got a couple of sets of _Atlas Master_ cans... Wow!

MSRP is pricey... $45 to $56 for a 3-pack.
I got these packs for $39.50 from our 'Train Pimp', which is close to most LHS prices.

First of all, the Atlas mating system is the same as Athearn's, which makes them instantly compatible.
Secondly, the paint, lettering, and detail are dead solid perfect... I had to use magnification to verify what I was seeing.

Door and refrigeration details are (on most units) separately applied... even the fan blades are visible through grille covers.
On units where door latches aren't separate, they're treated in such a way to convince you they are... you'll need magnification.
Bottoms are removable for adding weight(s).
_BTW, only add weight to bottom cans. Unless you rubber-cement them together, it'll be a p.i.t.a. to keep track of which ones are and which aren't._

Atlas Master containers are (currently) absolutely the best... hands down.


----------



## LateStarter

After further review, I've edited and 're-shuffled' my OP, in the *Intermodal Container* category...

After having another chance to examine the field of brands, I've arrived at different conclusions, based on these three 'righteous' parameters
_QUALITY
OVERALL APPEARANCE
FUNCTION_

As far as _function_ is concerned, _mating-compatibility_ is the most important attribute.
For instance, Walthers uses a tab/slot arrangement, while Atlas, Athearn, A-Line, Kato, ScaleTrains, Rapido, and InterMountain employ a pin/hole format.
This means that Walthers containers must be on the bottom, if they're to be mated with others.

Con-Cor on the other hand, are the worst of all worlds, because their system has bottom holes and top pins... making them incompatible with any other brand.

_Four notes:_
1.) Rapido deserves special consideration for their bargain price on car/can combos.
2.) Kato's use of internal magnets is a huge plus (if they're to be mated with each other).
3.) I see no advantage whatsoever to ScaleTrains' expensive sound-equipped option.
4.) Manufacturers will (curiously) justify container pricing with "the high degree of fine printing required."
However, I call b.s. on that, as (like locomotives & rolling stock) undecorated versions are rarely discounted.

My revised Container list now reads like this:
Atlas Master
ScaleTrains
Rapido
Kato
Athearn
InterMountain
A-Line
Walthers
Atlas Trainman (discontinued).
... _Con-Cor remains the last of all choices._


----------



## Old_Hobo

Old_Hobo said:


> My local train store has them in stock.....I will check the price next time I’m there, later this coming week....


Those Rapido containers are priced at $29.00/pair CDN.....$23.40 US.....


----------



## LateStarter

Old_Hobo said:


> Those Rapido containers are priced at $29.00/pair CDN.....$23.40 US.....


One of the best deals in the hobby today.


----------



## LateStarter

The appearance of containers can be greatly enhanced.
I don't have any premium ones.
These Athearn, Walthers, and Kato cans are 'dressed up' with light weathering.
Don't overdo it.

All my containers are 'permanently' mated with rubber cement, to help shorten the process time in assembling a long unit train.


----------



## LateStarter

*Westerfield*
_Advanced resin kits._

Westerfield resin models are superbly detailed, and require better-than-average skills to assemble... a bit trickier than Tichy, but not as hard as Ambroid passenger cars.
Most of their models represent the pre WWII depression era.
MSRP average is $48.


----------



## LateStarter

I've added *Acrylic paints* and *Primers* to the list.


----------



## LateStarter

*Better late than never*_
A galactic wanderer.

In 2016, this was pretty much 'state-of-the-art' as far as HO diesels went.
Walthers Proto was, (by many standards) about as good as it got._

This Proto SD9 has an interesting history...
I ordered it from ModelTrainStuff in early 2016.
I received email confirmation, but tracking info wasn't a thing then, so I waited and waited... and waited.

After a couple of weeks, I contacted them and complained. They looked into it, and told me it might have been mis-routed. A month later they sent me a refund with an apology.
About a year went by, and suddenly it arrived in the mail... safe and sound, and without explanation.

I informed MB Klein, and asked if they wanted the refund returned. They declined, and wished me well.

This is the best running *free* locomotive I've ever owned!


----------



## Old_Hobo

It’s a beauty, for sure.....


----------



## Old_Hobo

Latestarter, I would imagine you have seen the latest announcement by Athearn already......SD40T-2 locomotives in various SP liveries, due a year from now......


----------



## LateStarter

Old_Hobo said:


> Latestarter, I would imagine you have seen the latest announcement by Athearn already......SD40T-2 locomotives in various SP liveries, due a year from now......


I already have two, from the 2017 run.
It puts me waaaay out of my era, but I really like 'em.


----------



## LateStarter

I also acquired this Athearn RTR _SD40R_ in 2017...
I could be wrong, but as far as I know, it's the only HO "R" version anyone's ever produced. Probably because (I think) the SP is the only road to contract for them.
Hard to tell it from a Dash-2 though, except for grilles and cab internals.
It has the large prototype plow, and a complete light package.
Like all my Athearn RTR's it's a smooth operator.


----------



## MichaelE

It's hard to tell that from real in post #24. Awesome detail on those.


----------



## LateStarter

*Genesis SD75M*_
Top shelf quality & detail._

Genesis diesels are near the pinnacle of HO scale attributes.
Amazing detail; smooth running; strong pulling; great sound; excellent lighting... and these ditch lights are about the most realistically rendered in the hobby (brightness & cadence).


----------



## LateStarter

*Tangent open hoppers*_
Faithful reproductions._

Near the very top tier of quality HO scale rolling stock.
Their open hoppers are exemplary.
Excellent rollers. Sharp lettering. Kadee couplers. Fine detail.

I don't believe any other UTAH hoppers are currently manufactured in HO scale.
I have 24 road numbers of this car in my coal drag... including 6 unnumbered cars, completed with a Tangent decal set.


----------



## Old_Hobo

You bought 2 dozen of them.....?


----------



## LateStarter

Old_Hobo said:


> You bought 2 dozen of them.....?


Yep...
Got most below the going internet price, but it was still my most major expense of that timeframe.
Also got a few of the vermilion GN.
But that's about it for Tangent.
The rest of the hundred-car coal drag are ExactRail, InterMountain, BLI, and Accurail... _lots of Accurail._


----------



## LateStarter

*Tangent tankers*_
A class all by itself._

Top of the heap.
Stunning and extraordinary detail.
Excellent rollers. Kadee couplers. Super sharp lettering. Faithful reproductions.
Wide array of types, configs, build dates, and consignor/carriers.
I have all six of the Warren numbers.

_[Note]: Red Caboose RTR and Walthers Proto are very close to them in quality._


----------



## LateStarter

*BLI open hoppers*_
H2a triples._

Very nice cars! Excellent detail top & bottom. Wire grabs. Good rollers.
They've been in production for a comparatively long time... 3 or 4 years or more.
They come in Kadee-style plastic boxes that are a bear to open.

These are the only BLI cars I own...
They're offered singly or in 6-car sets. The price has jumped quite a bit since they first came out.
I have two NW sets in my coal drag.
This is one of only four cars I've weathered so far.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Intermountain did some nice tank cars too....


----------



## LateStarter

I think the InterMountain's are actually Red Caboose(?).
I say that, because I can't tell the two apart.


----------



## LateStarter

*RivetCounter GEVo*_
ET44AH

[Note]: Photos were taken before I swapped to Kadees... ScaleTrains couplers don't have trip-pins._

About as good as it gets... IMO, the only competition is Rapido.
Just about the top-most drawer when it comes to quality... a 'dream diesel'.
See-thru grilles. Complete cab interior. ESU Loksound. Very smooth runner. Complete lighting, e.g., backlit number boards.
It weighs over 1-1/2 pounds... It will pull your sofa.

Razor-sharp lettering... (expand photo #2).
As well detailed as it is, it's a sturdy model, and not too delicate to handle.
Minute details like tow chains won't interfere with truck swivel or running.

If the front-hood cab-access door looks thick, it's because they _were_... (expand photo #5).
They were thickly armored, along with the rest of the nose.

I run this beauty in consist with two other RivetCounters (44AC's) and a Genesis SD75M, to pull an intermodal drag at club sessions.


----------



## Old_Hobo

LateStarter said:


> I think the InterMountain's are actually Red Caboose(?).
> I say that, because I can't tell the two apart.


Nope, both Intermountain and Red Caboose had their own tank cars back when they were separate companies.....they were slightly different, but both top notch.....


----------



## LateStarter

I've added "*Flatcar, hopper & gondola loads*" to the list.


----------



## LateStarter

*Accurail*

80 to 85% of my freight rolling stock are Accurail.
IMO, although I've listed them 4th in the _Rolling Stock, Kits_ category, (behind Westerfield, Red Caboose & Tichy) they're probably the best kits available for every modeling level from 'entry' to expert.
Tichy kits BTW, are a bit advanced for entry-level skills.

I listed Accurail fourth for the simple reason that they don't offer tankers or flats.

No, Accurail cars don't have separate ladders.
But current kits do have scale corner steps, (and center steps on reefers) which are easier to discern from a viewing distance than ladders are... and with a little 'dusty' weathering, you won't be able to tell even from fairly close up.
BTW, the one-page instructions are clear, and easy to follow. Even without them, I can assemble a boxcar in 10 minutes.

In addition, Accurail cars are 'fleetable'.
With their numbering decals, you can number or re-number a dozen of the same cars... more, if you're good at snipping and tweezering with two sets.

They come with the best truckframes you'll find in the hobby (I've replaced 'de-sprung' Kadees with them). Plastic wheels are included.
If you want a top shelf roller, do a TruckTune, and install metal wheels.
Kadee 5's or 148's drop right in.

Three minor caveats:
_1.) Some boxcar roofwalks are applied wavy... easy to fix with a dab of styrene cement like Tamiya ExtraThin.
2.) Reefer corner step slots are often oversize, requiring care & fixturing to attach.
3.) Some wood boxcar brake platform tabs may be oversize._
None of these are show-stoppers.


----------



## LateStarter

*Atlas Gold locomotives*

Stunning detail. Complete lighting (backlit number boards). ESU Loksound. Excellent runners.

*RS11's*:


----------



## Old_Hobo

It might be a nit-pick, but those white step grab irons seem a little thick....maybe it’s the paint....


----------



## LateStarter

*JWD loads*_
(for flats, gons, & hoppers)._

The best in the hobby. I have dozens of their pipe and beam loads, and even more of their _EasyFit_ coal loads (they have a realistic sparkle).
Other superb hopper and gondola loads include limestone, gravel, etc.
They're resin molded, and can easily be filed-to-fit for most brands not listed.

They have a nice website.
Wayne is excellent with customer service, answers emails, returns calls, and is eager to help.

Flatcar loads are hand made and hand painted. Excellent craftsmanship.
_Caveat:
The flatcar loads are made in an 'on-order' basis.
Delivery takes awhile._

EasyFit hopper & gon loads are mostly in stock.


----------



## LateStarter

*New product*
_PT Trains (Portugal)._

20' & 40' containers.
Functioning doors. Painted interiors.
Three video reviews I've seen are not in English, so I can only surmise that there may be mating issues with other brands (not sure). They're a top hole/bottom pin config, a'la Athearn and most others.
Lettering is razor sharp.
Fully assembled, with fifteen or more separate parts.
Bottoms are removable.

MSRP is in the $18 range.
So far they're available singly, in only one number per livery.


----------



## LateStarter

*Westerfield kits*_
Fairly easy, and super-detailed._

Pre-war and depression era cars.
Superb cast resin (unpainted) bodies, with formed wire grabs and fine-detail plastic parts.
Trucks & couplers are not included, but inexpensive Accurail trucks will work out fine.

The most difficult (tedious) part is drilling holes for the many wire grabs & rails. Starter holes are provided.

There's more detail here than you probably want, but if you want it it's there.

On the difficulty scale, they're a notch or two above beginner level... tweezer dexterity, hole-drilling, and painting are the most stringent requirements. A steady hand is essential. Instructions are C+... about average for virtually any kit.
Parts attach easily if you're steady with tweezers.
The resin body should be primed before painting... especially if acrylics are used.

Accurate prototype decals are included, but with MicroScale or Tichy decals you could paint & letter into anything you want. Many of these cars were on most major rails.

MSRP is ~ $43 to $50.
If you can afford it -- buy one.
These kits are a complete project from start to finish, but enjoyable to build and very rewarding.

*#1:* USRA/ACF 40' auto boxcar (unfinished).
*#2:* MW crew car


----------



## LateStarter

*Genesis GP9*

Soundtraxx Tsunami2.
Superb detail. Complete lighting (backlit number boards). Smooth running. Excellent sound (volume was defaulted to a sane level).
It actually has the same scale top speed as the prototype.

_Decoder load sensing_ -- BackEMF automatically sets the engine rpm-sound to the correct notch per load... e.g., engine sounds notch up when going up a grade, then level off and decrease when descending.

When not used as a switcher, I run this in consist with an RS11.


----------



## LateStarter

I've added "*Scratch-building materials/parts*" to the list.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Badger Stynylrez Primer:*_
I recently had to find a substitute for my favorite primer... _ModelMaster enamel._
Testors is discontinuing much of the ModelMaster line.
I found just the ticket.
Badger Stynylrez primer is as good or better.

PRO'S: Acrylic urethane. Sprays like a dream. Dries very smooth. Available in 18 colors; and in sizes of 2 to 32oz bottles.
Adheres well to all surfaces. Good finish-coat retention. _Superb coverage_. Extremely durable. It's also brushable. Excellent primer. My new favorite.
CON'S: Minimum 20psi. Needs to be thinned for 0.5mm nozzles or less. Mostly only available at online outlets. I've mostly seen only 2oz Gray and Black on LHS shelves, which is fine with me... I use gray primer on almost every project. Must be kept at room-ambient temperatures.
ALERTS:
1.) It's loaded with pigment... Mix well!
2.) Useless once it freezes. Don't order in wintertime.

I get it mostly from LHS shelves at about $1.40 an ounce for 2 & 4oz bottles. Online prices are about $2.10 per ounce. If you do a lot of priming, the 4oz bottle is usually the most economically priced. Quart bottles (32oz) are about $48 LHS price.
Good online suppliers are SprayGunner and AirBrushSupply.

_[Note - update]:_
Badger Stynylrez primer is being re-branded as _"One Shot Primer"_ by AMMO of MiG, and _"Ultimate Primer"_ by Ultimate Modelling Products in the UK. This product will still be the same Stynylrez primer, but in different packaging.
However, until current inventories dry up, you can still find it as 'Badger Stynylrez' both online and on LHS shelves.

The photo sequence of an ExactRail WagonTop bash illustrates its one-coat hiding power, and how smoothly it dries.


----------



## LateStarter

*Figures*_
Can't find Preisers you want?_

There's no question or dispute that Preiser figures are the best.

But Walthers and Bachmann figures are very close to Preiser in quality.
I've found them on LHS shelves at attractive prices, and I've bought a few 6-pack sets.
Noch are also fairly nice.

*Walthers*:























*Bachmann*:


----------



## LateStarter

Added "*Glues & Adhesives*" to the list.


----------



## LateStarter

*Re/Primers:*
Badger Stynylrez primer is being re-branded as _"One Shot Primer"_ by AMMO of MiG, and _"Ultimate Primer"_ by Ultimate Modelling Products in the UK.
It'll still be the same great product.


----------



## LateStarter

*Moloco*_
Stunning detail.

I rank them #3 behind Arrowhead and Rapido._

Good weight. Excellent rollers.
MSRP is $40 to $56.
LHS price is generally in the $32 to $45 range respectively.
These N&W cars were a 3-pack set in 2019, but I don't see Moloco cars advertised that way anymore.


----------



## LateStarter

I added *Trees & foliage* to the list.


----------



## LateStarter

Added "*Ballast, gravel, talus, etc*" to the list.


----------



## LateStarter

For smooth running, and for running long trains, (with the possible exception of Kadee couplers) this product will make the biggest impact on performance and enjoyment.


----------



## LateStarter

*Trees by GCG*
_Grand Central Gems_ manufactures trees of stunning realism.
Available 'Ready Made', MSRP is $4 to $8 per tree... in packs of three or more. LHS price is about $3.50 to $6.50 per tree.
At a show, I got a huge bundle at $12.50 per dozen.


----------



## LateStarter

*Rix cinderblock walls*
I've used this material for a ton of bashes and scratchbuilds over the years.

Styrene.
Excellent castings... 2-1/8" high.
Ends are mortar-joint notched for interlocking extensions or corners.
Works and cuts fairly easily for windows & doors with a nipper tool.
Use with their terra cotta cap tiles, cardstock roofing, and Tichy doors & windows, and you can make virtually anything.
In conjunction with a DPM brick annex, an awesome realism can be achieved.

MSRP = $3.75 per four pieces.
LHS prices = $2.50/$3.00.


----------



## LateStarter

*Woodland Scenics Static Flock*
I don't use much green out in the open, except to mix with browns and golds. But browns alone can be effective.
Average LHS price is $9 or so, for _"50 cubic inches"._
It says 1/16th to 1/8th inch, but much of it is 3/16ths or longer.

The amount of area you can cover depends on how concentrated or heavily you sprinkle it.
Jerry and I usually overdo it.


----------



## LateStarter

The best acrylic paint you'll ever use...
*Vallejo Model/Air*
Sprays and brushes-on like a dream.
Dries like silk, and wraps tightly around detail.
Online price for a 17ml bottle is about $3.


----------



## LateStarter

Added "*Track cleaning cars*" to the list.


----------



## Severn

The best of the best.


----------



## LateStarter

Rapido's new hoppers are coming...
Unfortunately for me, they're GLa 2-bays.


----------



## LateStarter

*Trix Big Boy*
_It may not get any better than this...
... or more expensive._

#4014 in excursion trim, is probably the most accurate rendition in the entire hobby.

Locomotive & tender come attached, inside a long wooden presentation box, securely screwed to a wood platform for safe shipping.
Weighs over three pounds. It'll easily pull 60 freight cars. Separate crew figures for customer-install. Cab lighting. Superbly backlit number boards.
Street price is $900+.

_[Edit]: expand photo #5, and check out the builder's plate on the smokebox._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Westerfield kits*:
Top drawer quality & detail.







_


----------



## LateStarter

*InterMountain & Atlas Master reefers*
_Top shelf quality and detail._

I have a slew of these.
IMO, (for RTR reefers) they're about the best.
And yes, the Armour has a roofwalk issue in the photo... been fixed.


----------



## LateStarter

*Wire grabs on Accurail*

Shave off
Drill
Snip-to-length
CA in place

There are 7 installed, visible in this photo.


----------



## LateStarter

*Athearn RTR SD39*_
"Primed for Grime" series.

Southern Pacific SD39's spent most of their lives on the Tehachapi Loop._

The Athearn RTR diesels in this manufacturing run are superbly detailed, and rival any top shelf or top rated model...
Four-gang rubber MU hoses; Lift bars; Scale handrails; All separately applied grabs; Photo etched wipers; See-thru dynamic brake fan grilles; prototype functioning GyraLight.

However, "Primed for Grime" is actually a misleading label... they're not really grimy.
They're slightly faded, with weather-worn lettering, but definitely not grimy.

Regardless, they lend a new dimension to overall weathering, because worn and discolored lettering is a feature almost impossible to replicate.
When this model is weathered it will look all the more realistic.


----------



## LateStarter

BTW, these diesels are quite at home, when MU'd with 40-dash-2's & 40T-dash-2's.


----------



## LateStarter

*Westerfield ventilated reefer*


----------



## LateStarter

In this thread, under *"*_*50/55-gallon steel drums"*_, I list the top four as:
_Tichy
All Scale Miniatures
JL Inovative Design
Herpa Promotex_

These are the Herpa's:








In addition, I found these on eBay...
They're unbranded, but are listed as _"HO Scale German Fuel Drums"_.








They come as you see them... completely weathered, for about $1 each.


----------



## LateStarter

In this thread, under _*"Decals"*_, I list _Tichy_ as second best behind only MicroScale.

If you have a car you want completely decorated or lettered, Tichy probably has it covered.
Complete decals for all car types, and just about every railroad are available.
Undecorated cars, especially Accurails benefit the most.

$4 per car, or $20 for a set of six, with all different car numbers.


----------



## LateStarter

Top-o-the-list in _*"Vehicles"*...
CLASSIC METAL WORKS_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Dead trees from Woodland Scenics*
Including bendable/paintable._


----------



## Severn

I've watched a couple of folks build those very realistic dead trees... Impressive results but painfully acquired.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Funaro "Battleship" gondola*
105 ton, 6-axle behemoth._

Funaro/Camerlengo is an American company, located in Honesdale, PA.
I'd heard a lot about their kits, so I grabbed one on discount from our 'train pimp'.

_Unpainted, unlettered resin kits_. Even the trucks are unpainted resin.
Intricate detail, wire grabs, and a plethora of quality white resin parts, but...
The instructions are greatly disappointing. Hard to follow (for _me_ anyway).
Wheels were not included with this kit, but I suspect it was an isolated oversight.

It is however, a beautiful model when finished, and the three axle trucks are a hoot.
It was a decent roller to begin with, but I gave it a TruckTune anyway. However, the center journals are not easily accessible.
With six wheelsets I expected some derailments... none so far. In fact, the car negotiates the back entrance "wigglies" to Shapiro's. Go figure.

Being resin kits, (like Westerfield) they require CA cement, and a coat of good primer.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Rightway magnetic clamps*
For solid squareness in structure assembly._


----------



## Severn

that's an interesting idea. there's a puzzle/game for kids built in a similar fashion, less the stands that might work also now that i look see it...


----------



## LateStarter

*Model Railstuff*
_Superb quality castings
Pre-painted._

Bridge piers, chimneys, pallet loads, hopper & gondola loads, culverts, retaining walls, stone walls, earth track bumpers, banded lumber loads, etc... all in highly detailed pre-painted castings, and reasonably priced.


----------



## Stumpy

Roundhouse RTR




























And that's probably the best pic I'll ever get of a turnout crank rod.


----------



## Stumpy

Older AccuRail Kits. They need new running gear but the shells are nice. Price tags read $4.55 & $4.74

I have 2 or 3 of the "oxide red data only" hoppers that will make my Iron Ridge Mines train.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Westerfield ATSF gondola*
Amazing kits... and amazing results.
(but tedious and time-consuming)._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Accurail stock car*
A premium grade look._

I now have four stock cars... an old _Rail Line _and a _Roundhouse_, which are both very nice, and now these two Accurails.
They're nice looking cars, and even before assembly the bodies have a premium look.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Centralia Car Shops*
HO cabooses,
(and some N scale passenger cars)._

Now marketed by _InterMountain_, Centralia offers a limited line of HO scale cabooses of superb caliber.

I believe this one's long been discontinued.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Sheepscot Models*_
Kits.
_(Gandy Dancer)._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Golden Gate Depot*
Harriman passenger cars.
Lettered for SP and UP._

The finest quality, and highest level of detail on the market in a passenger car.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Banta Model Works*
Top drawer quality kits._

Lasercut plywood & basswood; quality doors, windows, castings & shingles.

_This kit is under 2-1/2"x4".
Online price ~ $40. LHS ~ $35.
eBay prices are as high as $70._


----------



## Old_Hobo

LateStarter said:


> _*Golden Gate Depot*
> Harriman passenger cars.
> Lettered for SP and UP._
> 
> The finest quality, and highest level of detail on the market in a passenger car.


Rapido would disagree with you.....


----------



## LateStarter

So might MTH, which is as good as Rapido...
But until you've seen them all side-by-side, and compared them yourself, maybe your judgement can be temporarily postponed.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Typical Rix packaging*
Little protection, but little risk._

This type of packaging keeps the price down.

Layered lay-flat parts are in little danger of being damaged by reasonable handling.
I've often wondered why the high priced 'Cadillacs' generally come in fancy color-printed rigid boxes.
In normal transit, most so-called "delicate" parts are generally at no more risk of breakage than others.
Besides... easily dispensed plastic bags take up far less inventory space than boxes.
_(End of rant)._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Cargo conveyors*
For ground-level cargo loading.
Not many choices._

There aren't many HO cargo conveyors available.
_Shapeways_ is about the only one I've found that looks kinda' prototype.
_Scale Scenics_ is also good, but needs a little modification to make it look less like a coalyard conveyor (e.g., wheels).
Both require modification to change delivery height... a telescoping arrangement would work well (either slide-fit or permanent).

_Busch_ makes nice ones, but are very long, and appear more appropriate for loading aircraft, but good bashing skills could make them suitable for warehouse duty.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Rapido PA/PB*:_


----------



## MichaelE

A hundred likes for that one.


----------



## Stumpy

MichaelE said:


> A hundred likes for that one.


Agree. That's a good lookin' rig.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Lake Junction LLC*
LakeJunction Models_

Highly detailed structure kits, RR signs, caboose & heavyweight kits, and custom station signs.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Realistic forklifts*
Both unpainted, and RTR.
Some include an operator.

Wiking
Wheels of Time_ (from Shapeways).
_GHQ
MicroMark
Walthers
Classic Metal Works_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Rusty Stumps Overhead I-beam Crane*_


----------



## MichaelE

For those that didn't know, there really was a Centralia Car Shop for the Illinois Central and later Canadian National/Illinois Central in Centralia, Illinois:

*CN/IC Railroad carshops may close*
(The Centralia Morning Sentinel posted the following article by Mike Jones on its website on April 20.)

CENTRALIA, Ill. -- The Canadian National/Illinois Central Railroad is considering closing its carshops in Centralia, a spokeswoman said Monday.

She said the shops have "in the ballpark" of 85 employees.

Karen Phillips, vice president of U.S. public and government affairs for CN/IC, said, "We take a look periodically at our various areas and at better ways to increase our services and reduce costs. Centralia is the focus of one of those studies, but nothing has been decided."

There are reports that CN/IC may be considering transferring the local operations to a facility in Memphis, Tenn., but Phillips said she could not confirm that.

There also were indications that the CN/IC yards in Centralia might be targeted for closure. Phillips said the exact scope of the closing of the Centralia operation, if it takes place, remains to be determined.

She said union officials have been notified that the railroad is reviewing the status of the Centralia facility.

"We should know something by the end of this month or early in May," Phillips said. "We are taking a look at the whole facility, but it could get narrower [the scope of the possible closing] or there could be no decision made to close it at all. Nothing has been decided."

Although the railroad facility’s future remains in question, there was one unrelated announcement made Monday that another Centralia business is closing its doors and moving.

A spokesman for Fastenal, an industrial construction supplier which has had a local office at 301 Swan Ave. in Industrial Park No. 1 since 2002, said Monday that the Centralia operations are moving to 9364 E. Illinois Route 15 in Mt. Vernon next week.

He said the three local employees will be retained and will work out of the Mt. Vernon office.

"We moved here because of a couple of customers and they were phased out, so we lost a lot of business, and we’re going to go back to Mt. Vernon," the spokesman said.

If the railroad car repair shops and yards close, it will be another blow to a local economy already trying to cope with a series of manufacturing plant closures.

The carshops and the old roundhouse there were symbols of Centralia’s railroading heyday. The offices and the machine, blacksmith and boiler departments which the railroad operated at its Wamac yards at one time had 1,200 people on their payroll.

The roundhouse was razed in 1997. It had been vacant for years, and the railroad phased out most of the work at the nearby carshops starting in the 1970s, although limited operations have remained.

In many respects, Centralia owes its existence — and even its name — to the development of the once-booming Illinois Central Railroad carshops.

The railroad and the Southern Illinois coal industry, as well as area oil development and the fruit-growing industry, fueled the Centralia area’s economy in the early decades of the 20th century. The coal and oil industries have declined sharply over the years.

Sentinel archives indicate that Centralia’s original car shops were completed in 1856. By 1866 the shops employed 330 and they were destined to grow to several times that number, becoming one of the biggest employers in the area.

According to the Aug. 24, 1953, Centralia centennial edition of the Sentinel, the Illinois Central Railroad employed 1,146 workers in Centralia that year, 680 in the shops and about 466 in train, track, office and other duties. It was estimated that "one out of every four persons in greater Centralia is directly dependent upon the Illinois Central for his or her livelihood."
*Wednesday, April 21, 2004
[email protected]









CN/IC Railroad carshops may close


(The Centralia Morning Sentinel posted the following article by Mike Jones on its website on April 20.) CENTRALIA, Ill. -- The Canadian Nation



www.ble-t.org




*
© 1997-2021 Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers and Trainmen
*


Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers and Trainmen


*


----------



## LateStarter

_*It's not Rapido, but it was affordable*
LHS priced for a steal._

I got the Walthers Mainline PA/PB set (D.C.) for $199 (I've actually seen it cheaper than that online).
The Daylight version was even less.

Bernie converted it to ESU Loksound, and I got the Walthers PA/PB detail set for $7.
I'm good to go.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Nice!


----------



## LateStarter

_*ITLA structures*
Top shelf stuff._

I rate ITLA at the very top of the _*Structure kits*_ category.
They're priced in the mid level of the highest quality kits.

Not difficult to assemble, they're generally designed to be 'convertable', as the instructions show you how to build them in different configs, and add-on sections are available.
All quality parts and details.


----------



## TommyB

Wow these look fantastic! I have not tried any other than plastic kits, but after going to the ITLA website I think I just might give one of these kits a try. The Allstate Machine kit and the loading dock really caught my eye.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Train Ready Products*
Detail parts.
For scratchbuilders & bashers._

A little known manufacturer of detailing parts for locomotives and rolling stock.
The rotating fan units are a hoot.





Train Ready Products







trainreadyproducts.com


----------



## LateStarter

_*Tichy Oil/NG storage tank*
Great detail._

Not a snap to assemble, but very rewarding.


----------



## RCOH

Great list! Big time HO modeler.


----------



## LateStarter

RCOH said:


> Great list! Big time HO modeler.


🆒
Welcome to the FORUM!


----------



## LateStarter

_*Occasional quality issues*
Now and then one slips through.

Athearn SD39_
Took this photo just before returning it to the LHS.
Disgusting glue job! Plus it's not straight.
The replacement is fine.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Downtown Deco*
Great structure kits

From their Addams Ave series._
Most of their stuff follows a theme.
Superb urethane, metal, and plastic parts.
Great awnings & signage.
This one was fun.
Instructions are mediocre.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Brush cleaners & conditioners*_

1,) Masters
2.) Mona Lisa

Both are available at Hobby Lobby.
_(Don't order Mona Lisa by mail... they tend to leak in transport)._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Woodland Scenics figures*...
Some are about as good as Preiser._


----------



## Old_Hobo

LateStarter said:


> _*Occasional quality issues*
> Now and then one slips through.
> 
> Athearn SD39_
> Took this photo just before returning it to the LHS.
> Disgusting glue job! Plus it's not straight.
> The replacement is fine.
> View attachment 558645


Looks like even Chinese factories have their Mondays.....


----------



## Stumpy

LateStarter said:


> *Woodland Scenics figures*...
> Some are about as good as Preiser.


And some are horrid. It's like they're made by two different companies.


----------



## LateStarter

I know...
You gotta preview 'em at the LHS.
These were pretty good, so I scoffed 'em up for a road gang that's already got half a dozen Preisers.
They'll blend.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Hunter's shack for Pines Nest*_
An A-frame-roof shanty from Conowingo Models... a quick easy build.
Got it from an LHS... can't find it on their website.
Rail Scale shake shingles.
_(Sorry, but I cropped out a bottle of booze in two pics).










































_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Athearn vehicles are top drawer*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Trees*
Grand Central Gems._
My favorites...
They're not cheap. Get them at shows. Stock up!


----------



## LateStarter

_*Tangent 40' PS-1 boxcar*
Really nice detail._

MSRP is $53.
Got it way cheaper from our 'train pimp'.
I've always liked this NP herald.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Athearn RTR detail*
Since 2016 or so... is vastly improved!_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Atlas 3D printed HO fire hydrants*_
Red color.
Online price is $8 for 8.
I got them from LHS shelves for $6 and no shipping.


----------



## Old_Hobo

LateStarter said:


> _*Athearn RTR detail*
> Since 2016 or so... is vastly improved!_
> View attachment 559990
> View attachment 559991
> View attachment 559992


Beautiful.....all except those McHenry couplers, which can be rectified very easily....


----------



## LateStarter

_*As far as affordable quality kits*...
You won't find better than Accurail._


----------



## LateStarter

VEGETATION
_*Don't sell Faller short*
They do offer some nice stuff.

Faller GMBH _is currently the only company that offers Forsythia bushes.

Forsythia is a beautiful (but extremely invasive) plant with bright yellow blossoms.
Once it takes hold, it's almost impossible to get rid of it. It sprouts from root rizomes, and spreads like wild kudzu.

If you have farmland, open fields, barns, abandoned structures, or urban landscape, Forsythia needs a place on the property.
Faller offers its Forsythia either exclusively, or grouped with Blackthorn and other varieties.


----------



## LateStarter

NEW AIRBRUSH MODEL
_*Harder & Steenbeck Ultra 2.0*
The best becomes more affordable._

The H&S _Infinity_ _CR+ 2-in-1 _airbrush is hands down the finest airbrush on the planet, and it's priced accordingly... $300 on sale.
I got mine as a birthday gift three years ago, and I can honestly say that it changed the entire airbrush experience for me.
I still use my Badger Patriot a lot, but when pure finesse and intricate detail are needed, the _H/S Infinity_ has no peers.

_New product:_
Harder & Steenbeck has recently introduced a more affordable (entry level) version that lists for $90, and is currently on sale at _Spraygunner_ for $72.
It's called the _"Ultra"_.

The Ultra doesn't have all the bells and whistles of the Infinity, but it's getting very good reviews.
I hear it's a bit difficult to clean and backflush, but it's super easy to use.

_Ultra's Basic details:_
Double action, gravity feed.
Comes with a 0.2mm nozzle, and a 2ml gravity cup. A 0.4mm nozzle, and a 5ml cup are available.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Best diesel detail parts*_
1.) Detail Associates
2.) BLMA
3.) Cannon
4.) Plano
5.) Hi-Tech
6.) Bowser (plastic).


----------



## LateStarter

_*55 gal drums*
From FOS._

Molded in brown styrene.
Easy to make them look like this.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Sound*_
I'm overtly biased about _sound_, which is why I omitted it from the list.
But I will take _ESU LokSound_ over any other, any day of the week.
Not sorry.


----------



## LateStarter

EXACTRAIL
_*Deck bridges*
RTR, and hyper-detailed._

I'm a big fan of deck-plate & girder type bridges.
These from ExactRail are the finest I've seen... hands down.
Early and late styles, with wood or wire railings. See-thru detail galore.
Ready-To-Run... just take 'em out of the box, add rails, and set 'em in place.


----------



## LateStarter

_*FOS castings, parts, & details*
Quality stuff._

This one is pewter (reasonably priced).
Some are resin or styrene.
This is the front piece for a background flat.


----------



## LateStarter

PRIMERS
From my review of primers (thread) a while back:
*Badger Stynylrez*:
PRO'S: Acrylic urethane. Sprays like a dream. Dries very smooth. Available in 18 colors; 2 to 32oz bottles. Adheres well to all surfaces. Good finish-coat retention. Superb coverage. Excellent primer.
CON'S: Minimum 20psi. Needs to be thinned for 0.5mm nozzles or less. Not readily found on LHS shelves. Mostly available at online outlets.


----------



## vette-kid

LateStarter said:


> _*Trees*
> Grand Central Gems._
> My favorites...
> They're not cheap. Get them at shows. Stock up!
> View attachment 559530
> View attachment 559531
> View attachment 559532
> View attachment 559533


Dear lord those are expensive! They do look incredible though

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## LateStarter

_*BLMA Signal bridges*
2 & 3-track._

RTR plastic & resin
4 & 6-head LED's
Etched metal ladders
Excellent detail
Both era (angle iron) and 'modern' (pipe) designs, although the era types are getting harder to find.
Next to Alkem brass kits, these are about the best.


----------



## LocoChris

I like your list. There were a couple brands I saw at a hobby store near me that weren't on the list, wondering how they are. Kato is one for locomotives, I thought they were only N scale but apparently they make some HO locomotives. The other is Fox Valley, which makes some freight cars.


----------



## LateStarter

Merely oversights...
They're both very good when you can find them.
I haven't seen them on LHS shelves in a while.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Accurail trucks*_
The most popular item in Accurail's parts inventory is their _trucks_.
They're the best choice, hands down, for replacement, enhancement, quality, and performance.
Give 'em a TruckTune, install metal wheels, and enjoy a top-shelf roller that'll glide like a curling stone.
Roll quality will match or exceed that of any premium car on the market.

They're available in bulk, in Bettendorf, Andrews, and Roller bearing types, in black, gray, silver, and oxide red (I've found them in white awhile back, which is no longer listed).
Accurail Parts and Details - Order Online


----------



## LateStarter

_*Kadee couplers*_
Performance, reliability, durability, compatibility, availability.
Kadee couplers (and Wathers ProtoMax) are the best... hands down. No arguments.
All you need to install them is the right-sized Phillips screwdriver.
#5's & 148's slap right into any Accurail car, and a wide variety of others, plus all North American model HO locomotives that I know of.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Oxford Diecast HO vehicles*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Best bushes*
Reynauld'sMBR_

Best, hands down.
European... expensive and hard to find, but cheaper at shows.
These resemble common Boxwood or Privet. I loaded Worlee, Redemption, Pines Nest, and Woods End with them.


----------



## LocoChris

Any experience with American Limited Models freight cars? Was wondering where they would rate on your list.


----------



## LateStarter

LocoChris said:


> Any experience with American Limited Models freight cars? Was wondering where they would rate on your list.


Haven't seen many (if any) around.
They make nice tankers and diaphragms.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Brekina vehicles*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Busch vehicles*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Brekina Mercedes*_
Flanked by _Iconic Replicas_ and _CMW_ Greyhounds.


----------



## LateStarter

_*American Limited tankers*
Top shelf quality._

American Limited is more known for their diaphragms.
These tank cars are accurate for 1960's to '90's.
Very highly detailed... but expensive.
MSRP is $65.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Herpa & PCX87*:_


----------



## LocoChris

What would be your list for trailers? I think the manufacturers are a bit different than for containers.


----------



## LateStarter

LocoChris said:


> What would be your list for trailers? I think the manufacturers are a bit different than for containers.


Off hand I'd say any of the following...

_Con-Cor/Herpa
CMW
Herpa/Promotex
A-Line
Walthers
Athearn_
... Not necessarily in that order.
I may have missed one or two.
Plus, Rapido offered RR name trailers. Not sure if they're still around.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Carolina Craftsman Kits*
Excellent quality parts._

Nice cast resin and laser cut pieces. Tichy doors & windows. Average (C+/B) instructions.
Both standard and Limited Edition lines available.
MSRP's for standard edition kits are slightly lower than average for this quality level.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Mini Natur/Silfor*
Shrubs, bushes, tufts, grasses, etc._

Excellent European quality.
HO, N, & Z scale shrubs & bushes are offered, so N & Z scales can be used for smaller HO sizes.
Items designated "preserved" were treated with a glycerin solution before packing.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Brekina vehicles*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*DecoArt acrylic paint*
Extremely affordable._

Not the very best paint you'll find, but it's very good, and very cheap...
At HobbyLobby for under a dollar an ounce.


----------



## LateStarter

_*One of my many cabs*
Sylvan kit._

Not easy.


----------



## Old_Hobo

One of my many Trueline Train cabooses…..

Easy…. 😁


----------



## Old_Hobo

LateStarter said:


> Plus, Rapido offered RR name trailers. Not sure if they're still around.


Rapido’s trailers are not out yet….still in design phase…..


----------



## Bigfoot21075

WOW! From a total newbie - THIS IS A GREAT POST!


----------



## LateStarter

_*Badger Paint Mixer*_...
If you don't have it, get one.

IMO, if you haven't used this, you haven't mixed paint thoroughly.
Takes AA batteries.
Retails for $8 to $15.

Shaking only moves stuff back-and-forth. Stirring swishes stuff around. This mixer actually blends stuff together by force.

PROS: Works better than a paddle type; creates a bottom-upward wave-flow, to pull everything upward, and force a complete pigment mix. Fits all bottles except narrow-neck Vallejo types, but there's ways to deal with those.
CONS: It's not a tank. It's plastic. And if you get distracted, you'll pull it out of the bottle while it's still running... tie-dye shirts might come back in style.


----------



## LocoChris

I received an American Limited tank car today. Very nice details, but I was surprised to see that it comes with plastic couplers.


----------



## LateStarter

LocoChris said:


> I received an American Limited tank car today. Very nice details, but I was surprised to see that it comes with plastic couplers.


Except for Tangent & ExactRail, and some Rapido's, and MTH & Bowser rolling stock, few manufacturers have Kadee couplers, and only Walthers Proto & Mainline have ProtoMax couplers. The rest will generally have plastic ones.
Even ScaleTrains doesn't have Kadees, and in fact they don't even have trip pins.


----------



## LocoChris

LateStarter said:


> Except for Tangent & ExactRail, and some Rapido's, and MTH & Bowser rolling stock, few manufacturers have Kadee couplers, and only Walthers Proto & Mainline have ProtoMax couplers. The rest will generally have plastic ones.
> Even ScaleTrains doesn't have Kadees, and in fact they don't even have trip pins.


I think the list is growing, my Intermountain car came with Kadee couplers and so did Arrowhead. I've even seen some Atlas cars advertised with Kadee couplers recently.


----------



## Old_Hobo

LateStarter said:


> Except for Tangent & ExactRail, and some Rapido's, and MTH & Bowser rolling stock, few manufacturers have Kadee couplers, and only Walthers Proto & Mainline have ProtoMax couplers. The rest will generally have plastic ones.
> Even ScaleTrains doesn't have Kadees, and in fact they don't even have trip pins.


Don’t forget Intermountain….


----------



## LateStarter

Rapido's _McDonald Cartier_ couplers are very good, and I'm confident they'll last as long as Kadees or ProtoMax.
That being said, some Rapido rolling stock are fitted with Kadees.


----------



## LateStarter

_*JTT & WoodlandScenics cactus*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*CMW '36 Ford*_


----------



## vette-kid

I'm always on the lookout for these, between my dad and I we have all three in 1:1 scale! Love to have some minis

36 Plymouth
38 Chevrolet
47 Plymouth

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## LateStarter

_*Vallejo Earth & Ground Texture*_
Excellent acrylic gel for ground effects, e.g., dirt, sand, mud, fine gravel, etc.
Brushes on like a dream. Won't crack, chip, or peel.
Great for dirt and gravel roads, muddy washes, and sandy areas.
8 colors... 200ml or 6.5oz pots.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Micro Gloss surface prep*
A surface prep for decals._

I'll preface this with a caveat by saying that I've had both good and not-so good results with it.
I'm not sure at this point if it's temperature or humidity sensitive, but IMO 100% success is tentative at best.
That being said however, where it has worked it's performed superbly, and I keep going back to it... especially on metal and plastic.
Where it hasn't worked it leaves the decal a bit cloudy... which might be okay if you plan to lightly weather over it -- if not, the job can be undone.
It's easily thinned and applied with an airbrush.
A 1oz bottle retails for $3 to $5.


----------



## LateStarter

*Vehicles*
PCX87
Rapido (buses).
Brekina
Schuco
Herpa
CMW
Ricko
BOS (American Excellence).
Oxford Diecast
Wiking
Norev
Athearn
Malibu International
Motormax
Boley (trucks & buses).
Model Power
Magnuson
Trident
Rusty Rail (period kits).
Herpa/Promotex (big-rigs & cabs).
Sylvan (advanced kits).
Iconic Replicas
Con-Cor (CDM/Herpa) -- Tractor/trailers.
Busch
Woodland Scenics
Ulrich (diecast cabs & trailers).
Jordan (period kits).
Alloy Forms (big-rig diecast kits).
Artitec (bulldozer, motorcycles, etc).
ModelTech (utility, e.g. garbage trucks).


----------



## LateStarter

*Trees, foliage, grasses, & ground cover*
Grand Central Gems
JTT
Reynauld's MBR (European).
Model Tree Shop (European).
Heki (European).
Mini Natur/Silfor (European).
Scenic Express (ready made).
Woodland Scenics (ready made).
Walthers
Bachmann
Noch Gmbh
Faller Gmbh
Busch Gmbh
TomyTec


----------



## LateStarter

*Decals*
MicroScale
Dave's Decals
Tichy
Herald King
Blair line
A-Line
ShellScale
Speedwitch Media
Accurail
Woodland Scenics
Busch
Lonestar
Highball Graphics
B.T.S.
Kadee


----------



## Old_Hobo

Black Cat decals….a lot of Canadian decals from them, and they are excellent! HO, N, O and S scales….

Black Cat Publishing


----------



## LateStarter

Old_Hobo said:


> Black Cat decals….


I REALLY like the caboose storm doors.


----------



## LateStarter

*Couplers* _(trouble-free):_
Kadee
ProtoMax (Walthers).
McDonald-Cartier (Rapido).

*Metal wheelsets*
InterMountain
Tangent
ExactRail
Kadee
JB
Rapido
Walthers Proto
Reboxx (code 88 only).
Ring Engineering
Athearn
Atlas


----------



## LateStarter

*Intermodal/Containers*
Atlas Master
ScaleTrains
Rapido
Aurora
Kato
Athearn
InterMountain
PT Trains
A-Line
Walthers
Atlas Trainman (discontinued).
... _Con-Cor (only as a last resort!)._


----------



## LateStarter

*Locomotives*
Rapido
ScaleTrains/RivetCounter
Athearn Genesis
Trix, Roco, Marklin (European).
Piko (European).
Gützold (European).
Trix (Big Boy).
InterMountain
Atlas Gold
Athearn RTR (recent).
Walthers Proto
Life-Like/Proto
BLI
Kato
Atlas Silver
Walthers Mainline
Rivarossi
AHM
Bowser
ScaleTrains/Operator
Bachmann
* MTH
Atlas Classic
Varney
Tyco/Mantua
* _Sorry, but every MTH locomotive I've ever owned was a problem._


----------



## Stumpy

Bachmann Spectrum should have it's own entry, like the different Atlases. And it would be farther up the list by at least five or six spots.

IMO


----------



## Old_Hobo

Stumpy, that’s always been the issue with lists like this….they are purely the opinions of the list maker, and not actually fully founded industry standings….

Just like most “bests” list you will find….nothing wrong with that, but just so you realize what it is….


----------



## LateStarter

_*Herpa/Promotex cab
Herpa trailer chassis
Athearn container*_

Chassis was painted with modified _ModelFlex_ Conrail Blue.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Sheepscot*_


----------



## LateStarter

Stumpy said:


> Bachmann Spectrum should have it's own entry, like the different Atlases. And it would be farther up the list by at least five or six spots.
> IMO


My "opinion" of Bachmann Spectrum was soured and sullied when I purchased this 44-ton.
So much so, that I embarked on a campaign to completely nullify its hideous identity.
There was almost nothing authentic about it.















I have several regular Bachmann diesels and steamers, and I like them very much. After a few modifications they're as good as any other.
But IMO the Spectrum line doesn't deserve any special consideration.


----------



## LateStarter

_*SW-8*
Thank heaven for Athearn Blue Box!_


----------



## Old_Hobo

LateStarter said:


> My "opinion" of Bachmann Spectrum was soured and sullied when I purchased this 44-ton.
> So much so, that I embarked on a campaign to completely nullify its hideous identity.
> There was almost nothing authentic about it.
> 
> I have several regular Bachmann diesels and steamers, and I like them very much. After a few modifications they're as good as any other.
> But IMO the Spectrum line doesn't deserve any special consideration.


And yet distrinction is made between Athearn Genisis and Athearn BB….Altas Gold, Atlas Silver, and Atlas Classic….Walthers Proto and Walthers Mainline…..

And we all know Bachmann Spectrum was a cut above regular Bachmann….

Interesting….


----------



## LateStarter

_*Walthers Mainline*
Excellent quality._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Genesis MP15*
Stunning detail.
Completely functional interior/exterior lighting._


----------



## LateStarter

*Flatcar, hopper, & gondola loads*
JWD (superb... the very best).
Motrak (excellent scrap loads).
Protoloads (top drawer).
Tangent (best steel coils).
Model Railstuff
Walthers
Chooch
Busch
Osborn
AMB


----------



## LateStarter

_*For changing numbers on backlit boards*
This is the way to do it.

ShellScale_ backlit numberboard set.
This is set #2.
MicroScale also has them, but I like these better.
_Follow the directions! And don't apply them when you're tired._
You'll be laying one decal over another.


----------



## LateStarter

*Rolling Stock, RTR*
... _FREIGHT CARS:_
Arrowhead
Rapido
Moloco
ScaleTrains/RivetCounter
Tangent
MTH
Kadee
Atlas Master
American Limited (tank cars).
Atlas/BLMA
Athearn Genesis
ExactRail/Signature
ExactRail/Platinum
BLI (open hoppers).
Walthers Proto
InterMountain
Roco, Marklin (European).
Centralia (cabooses).
Red Caboose
Athearn RTR
ExactRail/Evolution
MTH 'Ready2RailT'
Bluford (xfer cabooses)
Walthers Mainline
Bowser/Stewart
AccuReady
Atlas Trainman (cabooses).
ScaleTrains/Operator
Bowser Executive
ExactRail/Express
Walthers TrainLine
Bachmann


----------



## LateStarter

_*In case you're wondering*...
Why an ExactRail is rated so low.
_
Their _Express_ line was basically their 'break-in' series.
Side ladders were cast-on, and the cars are essentially equal to recent Accurails. They come with Kadees, and are excellent rollers.
However, they were priced higher than some of the brands listed above them, (MSRP was $32) and there was a 'disappointment factor' that earned them some bad publicity.
They're still being sold online and on eBay for $30 or more... way overpriced.
Their next series, _Evolution_, was much better.


----------



## Old_Hobo

I guess they had to start somewhere…..agree that the original price was too high for what it was…


----------



## LateStarter

_*NEO '69 Buick Riviera*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Speedwitch Media kits*
Nice quality._

This A-50-4 resin Auto boxcar took about 2 evenings to assemble. Good instructions.
They're better known for their decals, but their extremely limited line of cars is very good.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Are those styrene or resin?

Very nice, whatever they are made of!


----------



## LateStarter

Resin.


----------



## LateStarter

_*87RPM kits*
European bodies._

Unpainted resin/styrene kits (some diecast parts).
Very hard to find here.


----------



## LateStarter

_*One of the most important tools*...
... in rolling stock kit building._


----------



## LateStarter

_*My personal favorite*
For plastic & styrene._

Use only with ventilation.


----------



## Old_Hobo

I like these (old version on the right)….both made in U.S.A.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Roco European diesels*
Germany._


----------



## LateStarter

_*AK Interactive*
Rust Effects, (and other effects)._

I used a Bachmann car to experiment.


----------



## LateStarter

_*My personal favorite*
CA glue brand._

Bob Smith.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Another favorite plastic/styrene cement*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*American Limited diaphragms*
In 1 or 6-car sets._

In gray or black, for passenger cars and A/B cab-unit diesels.
Not for small radius curves.






















_*Hi Tech also offers good ones.*_


----------



## LateStarter

EURO MODELS
_*Marklin*_

EMD Class 66 CargoNet Diesel Locomotive MFX+ w/Sound.
$430.


----------



## LateStarter

EURO MODELS
*Piko*

M62/MAV, epoch III diesel locomotive.
Hungarian variant.
PluX22 decoder.
"Easy retrofitting with sound".
$154


----------



## LateStarter

_*Westerfield Pennsy XL*
Because I'm a glutton for punishment._




































_*Another in progress*:_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Tru Color concrete acrylic*
A good starting point base color._


----------



## LateStarter

*Acrylic paints*
Vallejo Air
MicroLux (VallejoAir/MicroMark).
ModelFlex
Tru Color
ModelMaster (to be discontinued).
Tamiya
DecoArt
Mission Models

*Primers*
Badger Stynylrez
ModelMaster (enamel) to be discontinued.
ModelMaster (acrylic) to be discontinued.
Tamiya
Vallejo
Rust-Oleum (oil based).
Krylon (alkyd).

*Paintbrush cleaners*
Masters (solid soap).
Mona Lisa (cap leaks -- do not order by mail).
Speedball Pink Soap
Windsor & Newton
1 Shot
Citrus Essence
Chelsea Classical Studio
Chelsea Lavender & Olive Oil (solid soap).
Zest It
Weber Odorless Turpenoid
E-Z Air

*Airbrushes*
Harder & Steenbeck
Iwata
Badger
Paasche
Grex
Ultimate APEX
Master


----------



## LateStarter

_*Oxford Diecast*_


----------



## LateStarter

*Bridges*
Central Valley (advanced).
Grand Central Gems
A.M.B.
ExactRail (RTR deck plate).
Walthers Cornerstone
B.T.S.
Campbell (wood trestles - advanced).
World War Scenics
Micro Engineering
Atlas


----------



## LateStarter

EURO MODELS
*Electrics*
_Roco and Piko_


----------



## LateStarter

EURO MODELS
*Electrics*
_Roco and ACME_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Brekina*
American muscle._


----------



## LateStarter

EURO MODELS
*Steamers*
_Fleischmann 2-8-0
Marklin 4-6-2_


----------



## LateStarter

*Glues & adhesives*
... _*Styrene*:_
Tamiya ExtraThin (use w/ventilation).
Plastruct Plastic Weld
CA
(many other popular favorites).
... _*Wood*:_
Elmer's white (GlueAll).
CA (seal first, e.g., DullCote, urethane, etc).
Elmer's carpenter's glue
... _*Cardstock/Paper*:_
PVA bookbinders glue (pH neutral).
Weldbond white


----------



## MichaelE

LateStarter said:


> EURO MODELS
> *Electrics*
> _Roco and Piko_
> View attachment 566873
> View attachment 566874


And Bemo...


----------



## LateStarter

MichaelE said:


> And Bemo...


Sorry, but I thought Bemo was Narrow Gauge stuff. 
Otherwise I would've included them on the main list.


----------



## MichaelE

LateStarter said:


> EURO MODELS
> *Electrics*
> _Roco and ACME_
> View attachment 566872


Another beautiful Roco...Br.193 Vectron. Multi-country.


----------



## MichaelE

LateStarter said:


> EURO MODELS
> *Steamers*
> _Fleischmann 2-8-0
> Marklin 4-6-2_
> View attachment 566974
> View attachment 566975
> View attachment 566976
> View attachment 566977


Mother Märklin is right up there on top. We Euro modelers are hoping that TRIX steamer standards are going to be improving now that Mother owns TRIX.


----------



## MichaelE

LateStarter said:


> Sorry, but I thought Bemo was Narrow Gauge stuff.
> Otherwise I would've included them on the main list.


Bemo is narrow gauge. I didn't know it was strictly limited to standard HO gauge.


----------



## LateStarter

MichaelE said:


> Bemo is narrow gauge. I didn't know it was strictly limited to standard HO gauge.


Actually, (after a lengthy search) I just found some Bemo HO gauge.
They're nice.


----------



## MichaelE

Yes they do make standard gauge that mimics the narrow gauge, but a purist would never be caught running standard gauge locomotives that are supposed to be narrow gauge HOm. Still...

It ain't right!


----------



## LateStarter

_*Class5 signal lights*_


----------



## LateStarter

VEHICLES
*Norev*
_(European only)._

Most have left-side driver controls.
Some have opening doors, hoods, trunks.
Different scales, from O to N.


----------



## LateStarter

_*European stuff*
Much of the best._

You'll notice the main list includes many European manufacturers.
This is because much of the best model railroad items are made in Europe... including locomotives, vehicles, trees, shrubbery, and ground cover.
If what you're looking for has a European name on it, pay attention... it's likely to be superb.


----------



## LateStarter

TREES, FOLIAGE, GRASSES, GROUND COVER
*Mini Natur/Silfor*


----------



## LateStarter

EURO MODELS
*Electric*
_ACME E-656














_


----------



## LateStarter

VEHICLES
*Ralph Ratcliffe Models*
_(RRM)
Resin kits.

High quality._
Superb kits, but extra details (not included) might be needed... e,g., mirrors, which are easy to obtain.
Most of their models are faithful reproductions of vintage fire trucks and farm trucks, although some are circa 1970's & '80's.





























BTW, some of their stuff is _VERY_ expensive... others not not so much, and are very reasonable.


----------



## LateStarter

EURO MODELS
_*HAG*
BLS Re 465 Simplon Ae 6/8
(limited production)._

ESU LokSound.
MSRP - $1,099


----------



## LateStarter

*Trucks*
Accurail (frames).
Tangent
ExactRail
Zenith Model Works (unpainted resin).
Auscision
Kadee
Athearn
Walthers
Atlas
Tichy (archbar frames -- unassembled).


----------



## LateStarter

_*Woodland Scenics Terrain Paint*
Water based acrylic.

I use this stuff quite frequently._
For cured plaster after base coloring.
Best utilized by drybrushing, but (with some experience & creativity) can be finely airbrushed.
Great for cliffs and rock crevices & strata, shading/aging pavement and concrete, mold on rock surfaces, etc.
4-oz bottles, about $6 on LHS shelves.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Railroad Backdrops.com*
Can be expensive, but well worth it.

They're stunning._
Check out these links.
The second two are videos.
The ends weren't squeegee'd properly in the second video.
1.) RailroadBackdrops.com

2.)


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/37928821847292546/

3.)


----------



## LateStarter

_*Westerfield kit*_


----------



## LateStarter

FWIW, the Westerfield boxcar above was an exercise in finger cramps and eye strain.
The car underbody has eight truss rods.
I need a hot tub and a vacay.


----------



## Chops124

The Hornby Rocket set, in HO.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Athearn Genesis locomotives*
DCC/Tsunami.
[this photo appears in another thread]._

Genesis locomotives are very close to the top of the category (4th) in the _"Best Stuff"_ thread -- behind Rapido, RivetCounter, and Aurora.
Detail is superb; Paint & lettering are excellent; Run performance is almost unmatched; Sound is top shelf; Power is astounding; Lighting is A++.
BTW, the ditch lights on this beauty function astonishingly more like prototype than any other I've seen... in brightness, duration, and cadence. Genesis usually seems to (pun intended) _"shine"_ with that feature. They're good candidates for running point in consist.
Which is precisely the duty this will be assigned.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Vehicles*
BOS (American Excellence)._

Ranked #6 on the list.
Excellent quality & detail.


----------



## LateStarter

EURO MODELS
*Trix*
_Steamers._


----------



## LateStarter

*Vehicles*
_Kranlab
Kits -- European cranes & construction.
_
Resin kits.
For experienced modelers only.
Superb fine-scale detail.
Instructions are C+, B.
These beasts could be right at home in the States.


----------



## LateStarter

A site glitch is preventing me from editing the above post...
So the heck with it.


----------



## LateStarter

VEHICLES
*Mixed brand lineup*
_(Mid-price range).
Athearn, Brekina, CMW, Malibu International, MotorMax, Oxford Diecast.







_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Dennis Aust*
Resin truck parts and kits.
(advanced)._


----------



## LateStarter

_*RailFan Models*
For those with lofty aspirations._

Fairly new to the scene, is _RailFan Models_, a USA company, with an elite following.
They're exquisitely (and shamelessly) detailed, and come with Kadee #148's.
_Pictured is one of their initial offerings._
MSRP is _*$425*_ assembled, and _*$225*_ in unpainted kitform.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Tangent PS-4750*_
This ICG model is one handsome piece of work.


----------



## MichaelE

I used to see a lot of those around here.


----------



## LateStarter

MichaelE said:


> I used to see a lot of those around here.


I see one or two occasionally...
But they're usually primer-patched so severely, I hardly recognize them.


----------



## LateStarter

Site malfunction loading images...
Will try again later.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Athearn RTR F7*
Great detail._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Sunshine Models*
Unpainted resin kits.

UTLX 6,500 gallon shorty._
Not for entry-level skills.
Sunshine kits offer superb detail, with resin bodies and etched brass & stainless steel parts. All types of cars are offered. Finished projects are very rewarding.
Decals are included with this kit, but are separate-order items on some others.
Instructions are C+ to B.
Trucks and couplers not included.
Typical MSRP is $34 to $40.
Some are on eBay for exorbitant prices.
This was LHS purchased for $21.50.
Accurail trucks, InterMountain wheelsets, and ProtoMax couplers.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Norev Classics*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Norev*
'71 Renault_


----------



## LateStarter

_*CCM*
Classic Construction Models._

Absurdly well detailed, with functioning parts.
Outrageously expensive.


----------



## LateStarter

*Collectibles*
In reference to post #246 above, I've learned that finely detailed and expensive 1:87 models are not all perused by model railroaders.
There are many who just _collect_ them, and buy them to add to a stable of assorted fine models, no matter what the price.
CCM models fall into that category... as do Arrohead, Aurora, Rapido, PCX87, Norev, etc.


----------



## LocoChris

LateStarter said:


> *Collectibles*
> In reference to post #246 above, I've learned that finely detailed and expensive 1:87 models are not all perused by model railroaders.
> There are many who just _collect_ them, and buy them to add to a stable of assorted fine models, no matter what the price.
> CCM models fall into that category... as do Arrohead, Aurora, Rapido, PCX87, Norev, etc.


Are there any other companies that make "collectible" model trains that are still making new models, besides Arrowhead and Rapido?


----------



## LateStarter

LocoChris said:


> Are there any other companies that make "collectible" model trains that are still making new models, besides Arrowhead and Rapido?


Besides _RailFan Models_, _Aurora_ and the other four mentioned are popular collectibles in 1:87 scale.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Leaf litter*
(seasonal)._

If you want Autumn leaf litter, you can do it the 'cheap-n-hard' way with _sorted/sifted_ sawdust, or you can do it by spending about $6, and getting a shaker bottle of Woodland Scenics _Super Leaf._
It comes in appropriate colors for all seasons. MSRP is $10 for a 16oz shaker bottle. LHS price is $6 to $8.
I recommended using it _sparingly_. Too much loses it's visual effect... diminished returns.
A couple of examples in use are shown.


----------



## LateStarter

_*LokSound latest*:_


----------



## vette-kid

LateStarter said:


> _*Leaf litter*
> (seasonal)._
> 
> If you want Autumn leaf litter, you can do it the 'cheap-n-hard' way with _sorted/sifted_ sawdust, or you can do it by spending about $6, and getting a shaker bottle of Woodland Scenics _Super Leaf._
> It comes in appropriate colors for all seasons. MSRP is $10 for a 16oz shaker bottle. LHS price is $6 to $8.
> I recommended using it _sparingly_. Too much loses it's visual effect... diminished returns.
> A couple of examples in use are shown.
> View attachment 568957
> View attachment 568958
> View attachment 568959
> View attachment 568960


Do you by chance have a link? I'm having a hard time finding it with a search for "super leaf".

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## LateStarter

vette-kid said:


> Do you by chance have a link? I'm having a hard time finding it with a search for "super leaf".


My fault...
It's not Woodland Scenics, it's _Scenic Express.
https://www.victorymodels.com/colle...-leaf-fall-16oz-shaker-bottle-28-3-in3-se6352_
Try elsewhere also...
It's cheaper at other places. That's just one of many links.


----------



## LateStarter

*Locomotives*
Rapido
Aurora
ScaleTrains/RivetCounter
Athearn Genesis
Trix, Roco, Marklin (European).
Trix (Big Boy).
HAG (limited production).
Piko (European).
Gützold (European).
InterMountain (recent).
Atlas Gold
Athearn RTR (recent).
Walthers Proto
ACME (European).
Brawa (European).
BLI
Bowser (recent).
Life-Like/Proto
Auscision
Kato
Fleischmann (European steam).
Atlas Silver
Mehano (European).
Walthers Mainline
Bachmann Spectrum
Rivarossi
AHM
ScaleTrains/Operator
Bachmann
Walthers Trainline
* MTH
Lima (European - entry level).
Atlas Classic
Varney
Tyco/Mantua
* _Sorry, but every MTH locomotive I've ever owned was a problem._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Atlas Gold*_
One of the finest detailed North American locomotive series in the hobby.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Class5 signal kits*
(by SPDaylight)._

MSRP ~$12.


----------



## vette-kid

LateStarter said:


> _*Class5 signal kits*
> (by SPDaylight)._
> 
> MSRP ~$12.
> View attachment 569167
> View attachment 569168


Bonus, the new owner is a great guy to deal with. Spoke with him a bit on the limited editions kits. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## LateStarter

_*Custom Signal Systems LLC*
(made to order)._

Outstanding quality.
Masts, bridges, & dwarfs.
MSRP ~$20 to $50.


----------



## LateStarter

_*CSS LLC signals*
(shown above).
_
On the 'quality-of-detail' scale, CSS signal bridges are second only to well-built _Alkem_ brass kits, and a notch above BLMA, which are very good.

Jerry has a few CSS bridges, and a few dwarfs. He's very happy with them.
I have Alkem, Walthers, and BLMA bridges, and several Class5 masts and Tomar dwarfs.


----------



## LateStarter

*Wood ties*
Northeastern (both scale & low profile).
FastTracks (Mt.Albert).
Proto87
Kappler
Campbell (hard to find).
Central Valley (curvable strips).
Micro Engineering (discontinued).
Atlas (end sections).

*PCB ties*
Fast Tracks
Cloverhouse

*Tie plates*
Monster Model & Laserworks
Proto87
Precision Scale
Custom Finishing Models

*Rail*
Micro Engineering (plain & weathered).

*Spikes*
Micro Engineering
Rail-Craft (bought by ME).
Proto87
Peco


----------



## MichaelE

Viessmann also makes very exactingly detailed signals and semaphores for HO.


----------



## LateStarter

MichaelE said:


> Viessmann also makes very exactingly detailed signals and semaphores for HO.


They've been on the list the whole time, Michael.


----------



## MichaelE

Sorry I missed them.


----------



## LateStarter

They're nice; They're mostly brass; They're RTR; They're highly detailed; They're European.


----------



## LateStarter

_*In case you want to browse the list*:_








Best stuff by category (UPDATED)


.......




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## LateStarter

*Paint brushes* (for acrylics)
My personal 'hobby' favorites:
Loew Cornell
da'Vinci
Princeton
Richeson
SilverWhite
MicroMark Golden Eagle
Royal-Langnickel
Windsor-Newton
Sterling Studio

Art teacher favorites:
D'Artisan Shoppe
Royal-Langnickel
Mont Marte
Windsor-Newton
LorDac Arts
Creative Mark
Komina
Escoda


----------



## LateStarter

*Paintbrush cleaners*
Masters (solid soap).
Mona Lisa (cap leaks -- do not order by mail).
Speedball Pink Soap
Windsor & Newton
1 Shot
Citrus Essence
Chelsea Classical Studio
Chelsea Lavender & Olive Oil (solid soap).
Zest It
Weber Odorless Turpenoid
E-Z Air


----------



## LateStarter

_*Noch Artificial Water*
Excellent stuff._

Can easily be layered.


----------



## LateStarter

*Flextrack*
Peco
Walthers
Micro Engineering
Atlas
Atlas SuperFlex

'*Ready' track*
Kato UniTrack
Walthers/Life-Like PowerLok
Atlas TrueTrack
Bachmann EZ Track

*Turnouts*
Peco
Walthers/Shinohara
Proto87 (kits).
Central Valley (CVT - kits).
Micro Engineering (kits).
Railway Engineering (custom, made-to-order).
Atlas CustomLine
Atlas Snaptrack


----------



## LateStarter

_*Browse the list*:_








Best stuff by category (UPDATED)


.......




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## LateStarter

_*Funaro resin kits*
(advanced).

Top'O the list._
Not entry level fare by any means, but extremely rewarding projects.
A lot of these kits end up as contest builds.
Lots of drilling, painting, and decaling.


----------



## LateStarter

_*ZUK*
China._


----------



## LateStarter

*THE UPDATED LIST*:

*Listed best first, IMO*
_HO scale.
(your mileage may vary)._

*Rolling Stock, RTR*
... _FREIGHT CARS:_
RailFan Models (way too expensive).
Arrowhead
Rapido
Moloco
ScaleTrains/RivetCounter
Tangent
MTH
Kadee
Atlas Master
American Limited (tank cars).
Atlas/BLMA
Athearn Genesis
ExactRail Signature
ExactRail Platinum
BLI (open hoppers).
Athearn RTR (recent).
Walthers Proto
InterMountain
Roco, Marklin (European).
Centralia (cabooses).
Red Caboose
Athearn RTR (pre 2019).
Stewart
MTH 'Ready2RailT'
Bluford (xfer cabooses)
Walthers Mainline
Bowser/Stewart
AccuReady
Atlas Trainman (cabooses).
ScaleTrains/Operator
Bowser Executive
ExactRail Express
Walthers Trainline
Rivarossi
Bachmann

... _PASSENGER CARS:_
Golden Gate Depot (UP/SP Harrimans).
Rapido
MTH (free-rolling gold standard).
Branchline (advanced kits).
Con-Cor (BCS series) 65' heavyweights
Ambroid (wood, advanced kits).
Centralia (PRR).
Trix, Roco, Marklin (European).
BLI
Walthers Proto
Rivarossi heavyweights
InterMountain
Walthers Mainline
Athearn
Bachmann Silver heavyweights

*Rolling Stock, KITS*
Westerfield (resin, tedious).
Funaro (resin, advanced).
Red Caboose
Life-Like
Tichy (advanced).
Accurail (recent).
Northeastern
Sunshine Models (resin kits).
Sylvan (resin, advanced).
Speedwitch Media
Branchline Blueprint
Rail Line
Accurail (pre 2019).
Ambroid (wood, advanced).
LaBelle (passenger -- wood).
InterMountain
Proto 2000 (advanced).
A.M.B.
Branchline Yardmaster
SilverStreak
MDC/Roundhouse
Walthers (wood).
Train Miniature
Athearn BB
Wiseman
Ulrich
Varney
Kit Classics (ScaleTrains).
Tyco/Mantua

*Locomotives*
Rapido
Aurora
ScaleTrains/RivetCounter
Athearn Genesis
Trix, Roco, Marklin (European).
Trix (Big Boy).
HAG (limited production).
Piko (European).
Gützold (European).
InterMountain (recent).
Atlas Gold
Athearn RTR (recent).
Walthers Proto
ACME (European).
Brawa (European).
BLI
Bowser (recent).
Life-Like/Proto
Auscision
Kato
Fleischmann (European steam).
Atlas Silver
Mehano (European).
Walthers Mainline
Bachmann Spectrum
Rivarossi
AHM
ScaleTrains/Operator
Bachmann
Walthers Trainline
* MTH
Lima (European - entry level).
Atlas Classic
Varney
Tyco/Mantua
* _Sorry, but every MTH locomotive I've ever owned was a problem._

*Structure kits*
ITLA
FOS
Banta Modelworks
B.T.S.
Summit
Carolina Craftsman
Monster Modelworks
LaserArt
Fine Scale Miniatures
LaserKit (AMB).
Bollinger Edgerly
Campbell
KC's Workshop
Bar Mills
Rail Scale
Sheepscot
Fast Tracks
Buckmasters/Evergreen Hill (challenging).
JV Models
Conowingo Models
The TrainMaster LLC
Downtown Deco
Inter-Action Hobbies
Suydam (advanced).
Builders In Scale
City Classics
Blair Line
Walthers Cornerstone
Rix/Pikestuff
Faller
BLMA
DPM
Walthers Trainline
Walthers SceneMaster
Woodland Scenics
Wiseman
Life-Like

*Scratch-building materials/parts*
Evergreen (styrene).
Plastruct (styrene).
Northeastern (wood).
Midwest Products (wood).
Fast Tracks/Mt.Albert (wood).
K&S (metal).
MicroMark (metal).
Misumi (metal).
Albion Alloys (metal).
Tichy
Rusty Stumps
Rusty Rail
Gold Medal Models (fire escapes, telltales, etc).
War World Scenics
Doctor Ben's (corrugated strips).
Model Railstuff
Sheepscot
Wild West Models (shake shingles).
KC's Workshop
Bollinger Edgerly
AMB
FOS
Bar Mills
Rix/Pikestuff
JTT
Campbell
Accurail
Tangent
Walthers
B.T.S.
Kibri
Busch
Branchline
Vollmer
Noch

*Bridges*
Central Valley (advanced).
War World Scenics
ExactRail (RTR deck plate).
Grand Central Gems
Walthers Cornerstone
Marklin
A.M.B.
B.T.S.
Campbell (wood trestles - advanced).
Micro Engineering
Atlas

*Signal Bridges*
Alkem (brass kits - advanced).
Custom Signal Systems LLC (made to order).
BLMA
N.J. International
Life-Like
Viessmann Modellspiewaren (brass, European).
Walthers
Atlas

*Signals and signal lights*
Custom Signal Systems LLC (made to order).
Class5 (kits).
Oregon Rail Supply (kits).
BLMA
N.J. International
Tomar
Viessmann (European).
Circuitron
Dwarvin
Marklin (European).
Atlas
Details West
Walthers
Busch
Model Power

*Wood ties*
Northeastern (both scale & low profile).
FastTracks (Mt.Albert).
Proto87
Kappler
Campbell (hard to find).
Central Valley (curvable strips).
Micro Engineering (discontinued).
Atlas (end sections).
*PCB ties*
FastTracks
Cloverhouse
*Tie plates*
Monster Model & Laserworks
Proto87
Precision Scale
Custom Finishing Models
*Spikes*
Micro Engineering
Rail-Craft (bought by ME).
Proto87
Peco
*Fishplates* (not to be confused with rail-joiners).
Prawn Designs (w/holes or bolt heads).
Shapeways (4 & 6-hole).
Proto87
Precision Design
Details West
*Rail*
Micro Engineering (plain & weathered).
*Flextrack*
Peco
Walthers
Micro Engineering
Atlas
Atlas SuperFlex
'*Ready' track*
Kato UniTrack
Walthers/Life-Like PowerLok
Atlas TrueTrack
Bachmann EZ Track
*Turnouts*
Peco
Walthers/Shinohara
Proto87 (kits).
Central Valley (CVT - kits).
Micro Engineering (kits).
Railway Engineering (custom, made-to-order).
Atlas CustomLine
Atlas Snaptrack

*Vehicles*
PCX87
Rapido (buses).
Norev (all European).
Iconic Replicas (buses).
Classic Construction Models (CCM).
Brekina
ZUK
BOS (American Excellence).
NEO
Lonestar Models (big-rig trailer kits).
Diecast Masters (power & construction equip).
Kranlab (kits - European cranes & construction).
Dennis Aust (advanced truck kits & parts).
Schuco
Kibri
River Point Station (RPS).
Herpa
Custom Finishing (MW & const. equip).
GHQ (farm & heavy equipment).
Classic Metal Works
Ricko
Athearn
Malibu International
Motormax
Oxford Diecast
RM/Rietze
Norscot (mostly construction equipment).
Tonkin/TNS (big-rigs).
Boley (trucks & buses).
Model Power
Magnuson
Trident
Sheepscot (steam shovels, cranes)
Rusty Rail (period kits).
Herpa/Promotex (big-rigs & cabs).
Sylvan (advanced kits).
87RPM
Con-Cor (CDM/Herpa) -- Tractor/trailers.
Ralph Ratcliffe Models (resin kits).
Busch
Woodland Scenics
Wiking
Ulrich (diecast cabs & trailers).
Jordan (period kits).
Wiseman
Atlas
Alloy Forms (big-rig diecast kits).
Artitec (bulldozer, motorcycles, etc).
ModelTech (utility, e.g. garbage trucks).
UMEX
Matchbox

*Figures*
Preiser (painted).
Preiser (unpainted).
Woodland Scenics
Custom Finishing
Walthers
Bachmann
Noch
Faller

*Detail parts*
Tichy
Detail Associates
StudioKits
MiniPrints
Inter-Action Hobbies
BLMA
Cannon
Plano
JL Innovative Design
War World Scenics
RailScale
Accurail
Train Ready Products
A-Line
Dennis Aust (big-rig detail parts).
River Point Station (RPS).
Moloco
Rusty Stumps
Gold Medal Models (fire escapes, telltales, etc).
Walthers
ModelTech
Athearn
Kadee
Arrowhead
Alexander
American Limited (diaphragms).
Grandt Line
Blair Line
Wiseman
SS Ltd
Central Valley
Bowser
Details West
CalScale
Kemtron

*50/55-gallon steel drums*
Tichy
All Scale Miniatures
JL Inovative Design
Herpa Promotex
FOS
Walthers
Bachmann
Shapeways
Southwest Replicas
ThreeDeePrinceLLC
eBay
Busch
Preiser
Woodland Scenics
Railstuff

*Flatcar, hopper, & gondola loads*
JWD (superb... the very best).
Motrak (excellent scrap loads).
Protoloads (top drawer).
Tangent (best steel coils).
Model Railstuff
Walthers
Chooch
Busch
Osborn
AMB

*Track cleaning cars*
CMX Clean Machine
Centerline
MNP (DCC).
Dapol (European).

*Decals*
MicroScale
Dave's Decals
Tichy
Herald King
Blair line
A-Line
ShellScale
Speedwitch Media
Accurail (renumbering sets).
Brandt
Woodland Scenics
Busch
Lonestar
Highball Graphics
B.T.S.
Kadee

*Couplers* _(trouble-free):_
Kadee
ProtoMax (Walthers).
McDonald-Cartier (Rapido).

*Metal wheelsets*
InterMountain
Tangent
ExactRail
Kadee
JB
Rapido
Walthers Proto
Reboxx (code 88 only).
Ring Engineering
Athearn
Atlas

*Trucks*
Accurail (frames).
Tangent
ExactRail
Zenith Model Works (unpainted resin).
Auscision
Kadee
Athearn
Walthers
Bowser
Kato
Atlas
Tichy (archbar frames -- unassembled).

*Intermodal/Containers*
Atlas Master
ScaleTrains
Rapido
Aurora
Kato
Athearn
InterMountain
PT Trains
A-Line
Walthers
Atlas Trainman (discontinued).
... _Con-Cor (only as a last resort!)._

*Acrylic paints*
Vallejo Air
MicroLux (VallejoAir/MicroMark).
ModelFlex
Tru Color
ModelMaster (to be discontinued).
Tamiya
DecoArt
Mission Models

*Primers*
Badger Stynylrez
ModelMaster (enamel) to be discontinued.
ModelMaster (acrylic) to be discontinued.
Tamiya
Vallejo
Rust-Oleum (oil based).
Krylon (alkyd).

*Paint brushes* (for acrylics)
My personal 'hobby' favorites:
Loew Cornell
da'Vinci
Princeton Select
Richeson
SilverWhite
MicroMark Golden Eagle
Royal-Langnickel
Windsor-Newton
Sterling Studio

Art teacher favorites:
D'Artisan Shoppe
Royal-Langnickel
Mont Marte
Windsor-Newton
LorDac Arts
Creative Mark
Komina
Escoda

*Paintbrush cleaners*
Masters (solid soap).
Mona Lisa (cap leaks -- do not order by mail).
Speedball Pink Soap
Windsor-Newton
1 Shot
Citrus Essence
Chelsea Classical Studio
Chelsea Lavender & Olive Oil (solid soap).
Zest It
Weber Odorless Turpenoid
E-Z Air

*Airbrushes*
Harder & Steenbeck
Iwata
Badger
Paasche
Grex
Ultimate APEX
Master

*Glues & adhesives*
... _*For styrene*:_
Tamiya ExtraThin (use w/ventilation).
Plastruct Plastic Weld
CA
-- (many other popular favorites).
... _*For wood*:_
Elmer's white GlueAll
Weldbond white
Elmer's carpenter's glue (interior parts).
CA
... _*For cardstock & paper*:_
PVA bookbinders glue (pH neutral).
Weldbond white

*Trees, foliage, grasses, & ground cover*
Grand Central Gems (GCG).
JTT
Reynauld's MBR (European).
Model Tree Shop (European).
Heki (European).
Mini Natur/Silfor (European).
Scenic Express (ready made).
Woodland Scenics (ready made).
Walthers
Bachmann
Noch Gmbh
Faller Gmbh
Busch Gmbh
TomyTec

*Ballast, gravel, talus, etc*
Woodland Scenics
Scenic Express
Arizona Rock & Mineral
New England Brownstone
Barnes
Armballast
Ashland
Noch Gmbh
Faller Gmbh
John's Lab
Busch Gmbh

*Plaster layer, for roads, walks, lots, etc*.
3M Patch+Primer
*__

Not listed:*
Electric & DCC Components
Tools
Compressors, Accessories
Publications
Suppliers & Vendors


----------



## LateStarter

_*Brekina '64 Dodge*_


----------



## LateStarter

*Bridges*
_War World Scenics (WWS).
European._

MDF kits.
Very good quality and detail.
Available in High or Low-Detail versions, and in three different colors... Medium Brown, Dark Gray, and Dark Red, and in Bowstring (shown) and Pratt types.
A bit tedious, but very nice. Fair instructions.
Both single & double-track available.
MSRP is an attractive ~$18.75.






















[Edit]:
*A note about MDF*
In case you're concerned about the urea-formaldehyde content in MDF, (Medium Density Fiberboard) _WWS_ coats the parts with a sealant before packaging.
In addition, priming, painting, and clear-coating the finished kit would certainly make it safe.


----------



## LateStarter

*Bridges*
_Marklin._

Plastic.
As good as (or better than) any Walthers bridge.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Let’s do this the easy way…..what products are NOT on the list…. 🤣


----------



## LateStarter

Old_Hobo said:


> Let’s do this the easy way…..what products are NOT on the list…. 🤣


It's real simple...
It specifically says what's not included on the list... at the bottom of the list.
Is that easy enough?


----------



## Old_Hobo

I simply meant, what’s not the best stuff? That would make a smaller list….. 😁

And I take it the brands are rated from best to worse? And are there your opinions only, or is there a consensus somewhere that the products are indeed the best……?
Just askin’…..


----------



## LateStarter

_*Iconic Replicas*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Noch water products*
Google, and read directions._


----------



## LateStarter

_*My InterMountain Cotton Belt FT's*
Superb detail; Strong runners._

One B-unit is a dummy.
SSW had 10 A-B sets.
These models were scarce in these parts, and plentiful in others.
I paid full price for one of these A-B sets... not sorry.
_(Club-session photo)._


----------



## JeffHurl

LateStarter said:


> _*My InterMountain Cotton Belt FT's*
> Superb detail; Strong runners._
> 
> One B-unit is a dummy.
> SSW had 10 A-B sets.
> These models were scarce in these parts, and plentiful in others.
> I paid full price for one of these A-B sets... not sorry.
> _(Club-session photo)._
> View attachment 570550


Very Nice!

I really like what Intermountain does. I live about a mile from a track operated by the Ohio Central Railroad. They operate a SD40T-2 (maybe more than one, I have never checked numbers) that goes by us several times a day. I came across Intermountain while researching the prototype. They made an N scale SD40T-2 decorated in Ohio Central. I've been looking for one, and they appear to be very rare. Unfortunately, they have no current plans to make another run. So, I've been thinking about buying another SD40T-2 and repainting/lettering. OCR also operates some Geeps, so I've also considered getting a GP-something and repainting/decorating it as an OCR.


----------



## LocoChris

I really like Intermountain's models so far. They are nicely detailed, nice wheelsets, Kadee couplers. Kind of a weird company though, it's like no one actually works there.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Best buys*
I should make a new thread._

Within almost every category in this thread, there are excellent choices that are cheaper but which outmatch the higher rated products in _Bang For The Buck._
For example, although Athearn is ranked 17th in *Rolling stock *-- RTR, and Accurail is 9th in *Rolling stock* -- KITS, they are both deserving of prime consideration when scouting those items.
Recently manufactured Athearns are also an excellent choice for *Locomotives*, even though they're ranked 12th... with detail that rivals the best.

This trend repeats itself throughout much of the list, especially in the more lengthy categories.

*Accurail*:








*Athearn*:


----------



## LateStarter

_*Herpa vehicles*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Eastern Seaboard Models*
New in HO scale._

Eastern Seaboard Models is entering the HO scale market with highly detailed fine-scale models.
InterMountain trucks & wheels, and Kadee 148's.
MSRP ~$84.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Now those look like very nice models!


----------



## Stumpy

Old_Hobo said:


> Now those look like very nice models!


They better be.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Yeah, a little too rich for my blood…..would be hard to tell the difference with a $40.00 car, IMO….


----------



## LateStarter

_*Tichy is introducing a new line of structures*._
First issue is a schoolhouse...
MSRP is ~$34.


----------



## Sea Change

Your very excellent list of the best HO stuff has been very helpful and appreciated by me as a newbie. Are you revising it to repost (I hope)? Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR

Sea Change said:


> Your very excellent list of the best HO stuff has been very helpful and appreciated by me as a newbie. Are you revising it to repost (I hope)? Thanks


It is a nice illustrative thread showing a lot of things that are available, with an endorsement from ONE Hobbyist (Late Starter), but it is certainly NOT a true "best of" listing. More just a listing of things he found and liked. 

I would disagree with the characterization of "best" in several cases. In fact, I generally dislike the expression "best" in relation to this hobby. There is a lot of good product out there -- whether something is superior is more a matter of opinion and taste than actual quality.

[EDIT] Also, you may be unaware that much of LS's content has been taken down due to integrity issues over authorship / ownership of photos and workmanship.


----------



## vette-kid

I, for one, am glad this thread is still here. It's a great reference. Even if I dint agree with the"best" assertion, is still good reference for what's available. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo

I always looked at this thread as the “best” collection of the stuff that’s out there in model railroading, and not which of those things is the “best” product….as CTV said, there is really no “best” In this hobby….its all based on one’s opinion, or personal choice….


----------



## LocoChris

I did find some of his lists helpful. When he said "best" I think he was referring to "most detailed" in most cases. Everyone has different opinions though, and product quality can change over time. In terms of rolling stock, I've been really happy with Tangent, Arrowhead, Rapido, Moloco, and Intermountain. The other brands have been hit or miss, but I think in general a more recent release of something is going to have better details due to better tooling and newer technology.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Can’t really judge paint, primers, paint brushes or similar items by the amount of detail though…..


----------

